# Porcupine Tree **Anesthetize** *Discussion and Appreciation Thread



## Icestorm (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh my god where to start, the drumming that Gavin enters with on this tune, especially the effects chimes he applied as accents were absolutely amazing. and also the fluidity that he displayed on his toms was amazing and the timekeeping was brilliant while still driving the song forward very well. 

 The middle section was just crazy, the lyrics, although a bit wacky (typical Steve Wilson lyrics) were really really cool, very catchy and somewhat amusing in some bits (ala the MTV bit. lol). then the huge fill by Gavin near the end of the section was one of the coolest fills I've heard in a long time, it reminds me hugely of MP on SDOIT.  

 And the closing section, or the last 5 minutes were a nice change in direction as it went to a quieter, more acoustic sound and was a great way to close a brilliant technical masterpiece of a song. 

 in review I give this awesome tune from an amazing album a 10/10.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, Porcupine Tree FTW!

Anesthetize is one of my all time favorite songs.  The lyrics seem like cynical rants and raves, but once you get to the end, when it becomes more heartfelt and mellow, it adds a new dimension to the song.  I never really understood the end, but it's obvious that something happened that changed him for the worse.

I wish i could analyise the lyrics a little better because they really make me think


----------



## Icestorm (Nov 10, 2008)

I have also had a hell of a time trying to figure out most of the lyrics on FOABP and especially this song, Wilson's lyrics are usually difficult to interpret properly really. otherwise I would tell ya what I thought it was about.


----------



## LoC (Nov 25, 2008)

Agree completely, not only is this song brilliant, but almost every song I've got my hands of this band I have enjoyed. This song put me into an almost trance-like state when I first heard the drumming. Over 17 minutes long, yet I had to play it again!

Funnily enough, I one of those stereotypical 'if I love Opeth, then by default I love Porcupine Tree' types. (I first heard of their collaboration on Deadwing and got hooked.)


----------

